
Ask HN: What is the best way to monetize animated video series? - rayalez
Hi! I am working on animated video series - weekly short (2-5 min) videos. I will read and animate the short stories I&#x27;m writing.<p>I am not going to use ads on my videos - just ideologically I think ads are dumb and horrible way to monetize content, that is why I&#x27;m looking for alternatives.<p>So I&#x27;m wondering - what is the best, most intelligent way to monetize such content?<p>Can you share some ideas?
======
logn
Put a collection of all your work (and maybe other stuff too) into a gift
basket. Send the baskets to Amazon and set up a seller account with them.
They'll fulfill the orders. On your video page, advertise your Amazon product
page with a referral link. In addition to profits from sales of your own
product, you'll earn commission if people buy anything else during that
session.

~~~
rayalez
Merch and physical products do make sense, but I'm going to focus on creating
and distributing info products via the internet.

Thanks for the idea though, it's a great suggestion!

------
DanBC
I have no ideas about monetization. I'd be interested in seeing the finished
content. I know a five year old child and I'm always looking for better
quality stuff. I'd be happy to pay for it.

Thank you for being cautious with ads. It's infuriating when Youtube places
alcohol ads in front of content aimed at children. (Ads for alcohol and
gambling are in general infuriating, and I'm mostly ad tolerant),

Do you have a sign up list yet? (Please do feel free to email me. My email
address is in my profile.)

~~~
rayalez
Thank you for expressing interest in my videos! Unfortunately, my stuff will
not going to be suitable for little kids.

My videos are aimed at adults/teenagers. I'm trying to create scifi comedy
similar to Rick and Morty. Nothing inappropriate, but not for children.

~~~
DanBC
Ah, cool.

Good luck!

